# Hive Movers / Booms



## Horse Shoe (Apr 10, 2012)

I've seen information about several mfgs (Kelly, etc) who use to make these. Are there any that are still made for the purpose of moving hives (not including EZLift). I'm not in a position to justify a bobcat, swinger, etc. so these look like the best option for the next few years. 

Thanks All, 
Ron


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I was in your position last year trying to find a boom for my truck. Quite a few posters made comments that "there are plenty of them laying around beekeepers shops" but no one was able to point me in the direction of one. I wasn't able to find any new ones on the market except for the articulated ones like Ian has. It was too much money for me. 
I kept searching and was able to find an old one but it took a while.


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

MMiller, any chance you could post some pictures of yours. I have a friend who wants to try and fabricate one.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may be interested in this thread with photos:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?294083-My-bee-hive-trailer-is-completed


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

Rader thank you,a picture is worth a 1000 words,


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Some ware i have posted pictures of the boom on my 1 ton flatbed with a boom that lifts 1 hive at a time. If you do a search by my name and can not find them I will re post with a link.
Dan


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Some boom photos by Ishi are here: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

That Flickr link came from this thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?253264-Hauling-Bees-Best-Cheapest-Way/page2


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

The pictures of my boom were on my phone which crapped out. While transferring over to the new one I lost all of my pics. The bee boom truck right now is about 3 hours away at my brothers so I can't take any pics for a couple weeks but will when I can. I paid $1200 and had to replace cable, power cord, cord retractor and pulley bearings. Other than that it was in sound condition.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

mmiller: Would that be a Freutle Bee Boom by any chance? I need to replace the pulleys on mine but haven't been able to locate the right type. 

Horse Shoe: Keep looking. They are out there.Beekeepers never get rid of stuff.They just store it 'out back'.

Also anyone close to Redding,CA., there's a guy that does a great job of re-building these boom motors


----------

